# Grand Ridge Yarra valley Gold



## dicko (31/12/15)

I was fortunate recently to taste this beer.

It is now on my mind quite regularly throughout the day :chug:

Has anyone tried a clone of this beer and if so would like to share some info





From their web site;


YARRA VALLEY GOLD 4.9%
Brewed specifically to compliment the spectacular food from the Yarra Valley region, where freshness, taste and purity are highly valued. This full flavoured real ale boasts a lively hop and very smooth malt finish. The striking label depicts the view from the Launching Place Home Hotel in the heart of the Yarra Valley. This hotel was recently owned and developed by Grand Ridge Brewery. Awarded numerous medals at the Australian and International beer awards and 2 in 2011 for both bottled and draught products. Drink with Venison, Roo, Quayle, Duck, pesto or buffalo sausages and bold summer salads.


----------



## dicko (1/1/16)

Anyone...??

You guys need to get out some more. :chug: :chug: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mardoo (1/1/16)

Haven't had a go at a clone, but love the beer. Bought a slab to take to a gathering. No one drank it. I was stoked!

Almost seems like there's a touch of positive/intentional diacetyl. One of my favourites from them.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/1/16)

Someone on here recently commented they are known to have diacetyl in all of their beers. I stayed there earlier this year and enjoyed most of them, especially the super moon shine!!! I've only recently worked out what diacetyl tastes like on my pallate (i think) so cant comment on if i noticed it back then.

Would be keen to know what hops are in their other pale ale too if someone has inside info?


----------



## manticle (1/1/16)

dicko said:


> Anyone...??
> 
> You guys need to get out some more. :chug: :chug: :lol: :lol:


Not a huge fan although I haven't had it for a few years. Grand ridge were supportive of melbourne brewers beerfest for years so I can imagine a well worded email might provide some useful info if you can get hold of the brewer.


----------



## dicko (1/1/16)

I had a sample the other day and in my opinion it makes coopers Celebration taste like water.

I did detect a small amount of diacetyl but not to the detriment of the beer.
I have tried their wheat as well and found it a bit too tart for my liking but a reasonable beer just the same.

I have got their IPA to try as well but not today as I am having an AFD after the festive celebrations.

In the new year i think i will get a box of the yarra v g and proceed to make a similar beer.


----------



## MartinOC (1/1/16)

Not a great fan of any of their products because of the diacetyl & general drop in quality ever since Bill Best (the original brewer) left the business. Even the Moonshine lost it's allure.


----------



## dicko (1/1/16)

manticle said:


> Not a huge fan although I haven't had it for a few years. Grand ridge were supportive of melbourne brewers beerfest for years so I can imagine a well worded email might provide some useful info if you can get hold of the brewer.


Thanks manticle, when i am back from holidays I will see if i can get a response by email.


----------



## dicko (1/1/16)

MartinOC said:


> Not a great fan of any of their products because of the diacetyl & general drop in quality ever since Bill Best (the original brewer) left the business. Even the Moonshine lost it's allure.


That is happening all to common these days...but if I can get a rough idea I could scale it up to my liking.


----------



## Vini2ton (1/1/16)

Anything with Yarra Valley on it reminds me of the hundreds of field workers who are paid well below the minimum wage by dodgy labour contractors. The proprietors of the bulk of the Yarra Valley wine industry didn't care about the locals who's labour indeed established it. Shame on them. Cheap dodgy labour begets cheap dodgy product. And Mirboo what ever is nowhere near the fn Yarra Valley. What's that all about? Happy New Year. Rant over.


----------



## manticle (1/1/16)

Big night?


----------



## Vini2ton (1/1/16)

Nah. Just dirty on the lack of fairness for a large group of people whose lives were and are affected by this ongoing race to the bottom attitude that the tories faff on about as the "changing innovative agile business world" It means do and screw whatever you want to and we'll let you. My hackles go up when I hear Yarra Valley. Their wine is deterioating in quality and Mirboo Nth isn't in the Yarra Scab-ridden Valley. It's like me releasing a Clare Valley Ale to salute their rieslings. Cheap.


----------



## manticle (1/1/16)

As mentioned in the first post, they have a hotel in the YV region. They also have nothing to do with ripping off wine industry employees from that region as far as I (and presumably you) know so broad tar brush should be put away.

I'm totally on the same plane in regards to fair treatment of workers but don't see the relevance here.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/1/16)

I've always found their beers spasmodic in quality to say the least.

But at the moment, BWS around the corner (aka walking distance, even with my dodgy knee) has 4 packs of Yarra Valley Golden Ale/Pale Ale for $10 (they're a mixed pack). Once I aim one of Yob's hot shotz at the glass, and give it a gentle squeeze, suddenly $10 for 4 seems a bargain.


----------



## dicko (1/1/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I've always found their beers spasmodic in quality to say the least.
> 
> But at the moment, BWS around the corner (aka walking distance, even with my dodgy knee) has 4 packs of Yarra Valley Golden Ale/Pale Ale for $10 (they're a mixed pack). Once I aim one of Yob's hot shotz at the glass, and give it a gentle squeeze, suddenly $10 for 4 seems a bargain.


LRG you have worried me as to what the IPA will be like, I may need a Yob hop shot... :lol:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/1/16)

dicko said:


> LRG you have worried me as to what the IPA will be like, I may need a Yob hop shot... :lol:


Every IPA gets better with a Yob hop shot..... :lol: :chug: h34r:


----------



## earle (1/1/16)

Better than a Yob glob shot in your beer.


----------



## TheWiggman (2/1/16)

I got the aforementioned 6 pack and of all the beers the Gold I really enjoyed. The pilsner spewed out of the bottle and had some real issues. The others were ok. I recall plum and raisins from the Gold, decided fruity and quite unique. I wouldn't even know where to start for a recipe but would be very keen on making a clone.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/1/16)

If that's the description, I reckon M79 yeast would be good at 21 degrees.


----------



## goomboogo (2/1/16)

earle said:


> Better than a Yob glob shot in your beer.


I hope you're not speaking from experience.


----------



## Vini2ton (3/1/16)

With the greatest respect Manticle, and I mean that sincerely, that establishment would be full of Yarra Valley product and would promote local wines to tourists. It would likely be a watering-hole for managers and owners of the said local wine industry. Would they empty their cellar of all wines produced by labour that was paid well below the minimum wage, many of who are new immigrants and or refugees with no bargaining power? I doubt it would. In France they would. Things like this don't happen as isolated incidents. They are intrenched in industries, as the recent 7-eleven issues showed us. This Geo-wine-area needs a tap on the shoulder and I'm sure many others do also. This is Australia after all. Peace dudes.


----------



## dicko (3/1/16)

Let it go Vini2ton
Please keep your posts here remotely on topic. 
This topic is not about labour hire in the Yarra Valley. ...it is about a type of beer.


----------



## TheWiggman (3/1/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> If that's the description, I reckon M79 yeast would be good at 21 degrees.


Good call. I brewed an Irish Red once using M79 and got raisins and chutney from it. Reminiscent of the Gold.


----------



## Andy_Chil (9/1/16)

The Yarra Valley Gold is by far the pick of the bunch and quite drinkable. I'm not too fussed about the rest of the line up. Grand Ridge quality can be very hit and miss. The Gippsland Gold I had at a local dining establishment a couple of weeks ago was barely drinkable.


----------



## zeggie (10/1/16)

TheWiggman said:


> The pilsner spewed out of the bottle and had some real issues.


This has been my experience as well. Lots of gushers, especially with their stout.


----------

